# The Lighter Side of Life



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

A few thoughts to share. 

Are you aware that BOSS spelled backwards is double SOB?

And if you are the Boss and I'm nothing that makes you the boss over nothing.

That Einstein used to say that an expert was one who knew more and more about less and less.

And we’ve all heard the other definition of what expert is: x is an unknown quantity and spurt a drip under pressure.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

From my airline background:

Pilots are spoilt and crews screw

(word plays only, not offense meant against the men/women who fly our planes or those who crew them)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Each and every one of us is an ex-spurt.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Life of Brian*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ]
Always Look On The Bright Side of Life - YouTube

Hope the link works.


----------

